# Saw some cobia, but more of these !



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Recent Oak Island Trip


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

Glad you have him turned in that direction! You get any casts off to the cobes?


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Mind you this was early May...7th n 9th...No I didn't, but saw a school under me while I had shark on. My best strike was for many reasons. It was my first trip this season, first blue caught went straight to a rig which got released for duty near the surf. The wind was pushing hard and the chop so so, but with the blue out and a few paddle strokes around a good hit went ripping off between myself the shore, I cont paddling to get enough room from the surf zone to play it. The fish did a 180 from where he was hooked and was pulling me out which was good. I spoke a few premature words to myself then saw my blue line with a mist coming off of it and then a big mouth just shaking about 40 yards away and then nothing. Oh well...one treble was about straightened out. Maybe shark couldn't say it wasn't, but just felt different. Got a good video of it as well! See ya


----------



## Banjoismydog (Oct 31, 2013)

Got nudged by about a seven foot shark three hundred yards off 73rd street this morning. Didn't see him coming at all. I was dragging a flasher to try and attract Spanish, I won't be using that again.


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Yeah that will get your heart rate up. Here is a short clip of the part of that story I was telling. I think that pelican knew more than I did! I've heard people say that when cobia fishing you can't set the hook hard enough. Any thoughts to that?View My Video


----------

